# Can someone please help this new member



## 99ALTIMAGXE (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello All,
I am new to the site and love it so far.
I am needing some help/advice.
I currently own a 1999 Altima GXE- great car! I love it!
I've just been having some probelms lately.....
For one, my window's aren't going down from my main control on the driver side. They will go down but not up, but they will go up from their own switch.
And Second my trunk release/fuel tank opener switch is becoming hard to operate....
???????

Are these common problems and how can they be fixed?

Any adivce or help would be appreciated!

Thanks a lot!
Sincerely,
Lindsay


----------



## ultamaflow (Oct 22, 2008)

seems like your master control is acting up(new or used may help). But b4 tht unplug the wire from the master control and sand the metal tips from the control. Clean and plug back in. See if tht helps out. As for the trunk release Be easy on it. I yanked on the lever and broke the wire. payed $50 for a 2001(own a 99) wire @ the junk yard. Wireing are different for the trunk release, letting you know now incase you havent cliped it yet. They wanted an additional 50 for install. In my case I just figuer'd it out on my own and saved 50.


----------



## bhoyonkorbhoot (Jan 27, 2009)

I have the same window switch problem in my 98 altima gxe. i found that if i pull the switch hard, it actually works. either the contacts have gone bad or dirt got inside. Did not have a chance to look at it, plan to do so this weekend.


----------

